# Hamsterley Forrest Durham



## 100851 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi All

We are thinking of going to Hamsterley Forrest biking for a few days can we wildcamp or is there a camping site near

thanks mark


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Bump!
Malc


----------

